# picking up at airport



## jerdog (Apr 2, 2007)

I have been trying to find a decent breeder down here in southern california and I have not had too much luck. I was wondering if anyone had there havanese shipped to them by airplane? and how did it go? thanks in advance.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I would highly recommend going to pick up your puppy if at all possible.

Shipping a dog is not good for the puppy, and many breeders wont do it.

American Airlines has pretty good rates sometimes, and they allow pets. (not sure what other carriers accept pets)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am surprised you are having a hard time~ 
I know of a few breeders in that area, who have you contacted?


----------



## jerdog (Apr 2, 2007)

mop top, I tried one in la habra and a few that were not going to be ready, and most from northern california. but I am still looking.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I had my dog flown in from Florida.I do not regret it at all.He flew in on Delta Airlines as that is what the breeder set up.The people at the airlines took very good care of Quincy and he was almost a celebrity!He had some pee stains on his feet and on his mustache.He had no messes in his crate.I drove 2 hours just to reach the airport,and 2 hours back home.When I got him home,I gave him a bath,and the rest is history as they say.......Of course,if I could have actually drove somewhere and picked up a puppy I would have-that is the ideal way,however for some it is impossible.I had only found 2 breeders in my state,and 1 was not returning calls,the other did not have the pup for me and my family situation.I actually searched the surrounding states before committing to the pup I have.It is scary-no doubt-and for me,I got lucky!I did alot of checking.....checking on testing,checking on the co-breeders etc.There are so many people out there ready to take advantage and bad breeders,that it really is buyer beware!If you choose to buy a pup and have it flown in to you,the airport really is the least of your concerns......make sure the person is a reputable breeder and they are who they say they are.I did take out insurance on Quincy for the amount of purchase....it cost like 10.00 and gave me some piece of mind.I know there are alot of breeders who do not ship their puppies,and that's their decision,but I'm glad a few good ones do or people like me wouldn't be able to get a havanese puppy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Jodi, love the new pic of Princess all spruced up.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I had my dog flown in, it was a 12 hr flight to get to me (a couple of lay- overs at some big airports). But I talked to one of my friends who is in charge of a big airport and he said they take good care of animals at the airports and lots of animals travel on airplanes. 
It made me very nervous, though, it was a long 12 hours. When he arrived I did not know what to expect. He was very clean looking, and he looked scared. He was healthy, no problems there.
I can e-mail you some pictures of what he looked like when he got off the plane, if you would like.
Within an hour, I think he had forgotten about his flight, and was playing with us. 
He does seem to have a separation anxiety problem, sometimes I wonder if it could be from the long flight to get here, or it could just be him, or maybe we caused it, I really don't know.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

irnfit said:


> Jodi, love the new pic of Princess all spruced up.


Thanks


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I got Cosmo from a breeder who flew him to me . She told me not to worry she flies her dogs all the time ..He flew on Continental .
He was clean and neat when I got hm . He was in good health as well but I think he was little anxious ..
I knew where he was all the time he had a layover on the trip and they told me exactly where he was and when he would be boarded . 
The breeder was waiting to hear he arrived safelyand she picked up the phone on the first ring . it is not ideal but it worked out well for me . I just could not wait another 9 months for a puppy .. 
If you wish to PM me I woll be happy to answer any questions ..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I also was informed of the take off time,could "track"him and know exactly where he was at all times,and my breeders wanted a call to know he arrived safe and sound.He didn't seem out of sorts at all.He was just lying in his crate waiting for us,ever so patiently.He was taken out and got to run and play in the grass,go potty etc.He was awesome-and still is!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino was flown in on American Airlines. The breeder gave all the flight info and numbers to call to check on the status of his flight. When we arrived he was already there waiting in his crate. As I approached the crate he started wagging his tail and his whole body in excited anticipation! When I let him out he came right up and began licking me and wanting me to hold him(which I happily did )!!!! He smelled sooo good.....all clean, and healthy! No problems from the flight....no accidents of pee or poo and no throw-ups! The breeder was very quick to tell me how she only gave him food and/or water up to a certain time and then no more to avoid any accidents. Also when I was to begin giving him food & water and how much. I also received a puppy care package to carry him through the first week. It was a very pleasant experience which I would do all over again if necessary. Of course my FIRST preference would be to go to the breeders and bring my new baby home but since I am in Texas and the breeder is in CA it wasn't possible! I think there are probably "horror" stories and "success" stories on both sides! Just do your homework and all will go well! Vicki


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Jerdog,
I had Cooper shipped from Washington state here to Nebraska via Minnesota on an overnight flight. Of course my husband and I were nervous about it having never done anything like that before, but our great breeder had lots of experience with it and put us at ease. 
Cooper came on Northwest, VIP, and that's the way he was treated. He was clean, happy and smiling when we picked him up. He had been out of his carrier at his stopover and since his arrival and couldn't have been in better spirits.
This picture was taken as soon as we spoted him  

Beverly


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I had my first girl Daisy shipped to me, and she is another one who suffers seperations anxiety pretty bad. The day she flew in there was a bad rain storm. She was soaking wet and shivering when I got her. Poor baby! I opened up the crate and out came a tiny 2 lb Daisy. She was so scared! She hated the crate for quite a while after that, and hated being alone. I did eventually get her back into it and crate trained at night.
She is 3 1/2 years old now. She still suffers a bit of seperation anxiety, but it is lessened by the fact that there are other Havs around.
After her experience, I have never had another dog shipped to me. I have flown to pick up a dog once. For the others, I either drove to pick them up and I did have one delivered to me.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We meet people at either the Richmond or Raleigh airport who come to pick up their puppy. They can be carried home in the cabin with their new owner. Our place is an hour and a half from either airport. We encourage them to come visit our house if possible and will go get them and carry them back to the airport if they can arrange the time. I can't envision us ever shipping a puppy.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Tom 
I would feel the same way if they were my puppies . I would have a difficult time even letting them go and selling them . Like my freind who rescued her pregnant poodles from an irresponsible breeder . Now she has 5 toy poodles and they are quite the yippers I can tell you ..
I dio not think flying them is ideal especially in the summer but then I did not think much of the way Asta was delivered to me either .. 
Fortunately all was well both times and I have great dogs / we only have so much control in this life ..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Similiar to Tom, I can't ever imagine shipping out one of my puppies (and I state that on my web site). I have a hard enough time separating them from their mother & siblings at 10 weeks old. I can't fathom sending them on a plane in a cargo hold at that young of an age (much less younger) to _any_ destination. Besides, I want to meet the new family in person and make sure they are right for each puppy.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I would feel the same way Kimberly .. By the way Ahnold is doing so well . He fell in the pool yesterday and he was a great little swimmer .
Now they have both fallen in or been baptised so to speak they know to be more careful .. No worries I am always with them ..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cosmosmom, I have NO worries with you at all. I knew you were perfect for Ahnold within a few minutes of you sitting on my sofa. I'm so glad he is with you! You take excellent care of him and spoil him with an amazing amount of love. My thanks _to you_.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, cute picture of Cooper though  Such a cutie pie!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sometimes the "ideal way" is impossible.
I think it's great that some breeders will ship a puppy,or there would be many of us without our havs.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beverly,
I am so glad that Cooper had such a good experience. It is too bad that all dogs shipped dont. He looks so cute in that carrier - and excited to see you !!
laurie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree with Julie! I looked in my area first for a responsible breeder and the only one I could find would not let me come to her home but met me at her firends with the pups(no mom). Plus the names on the birth certificate were names of dogs(sire and dam) that she didn't even have pictures of or listed as her dogs she used to breed. Even though I had just begun my search I had red flags immediately and stopped the process. Anyway, that began my search and led me to my wonderful Valentino! My hubby isn't the avid dog lover that i am even though he helps me with them and such he will just go to a point! Driving hours and days or us flying to a location to pick up a puppy would be past his point(if you know what I mean???) Like I said before I think there may be "horror" stories on both sides. It all depends on several important factors being practiced consistently by the breeder/shipper so broad-brushing isn't good. I have learned alot though from all the info on this thread which will help me make even better decisions on my next Hav....YES JENNY THERE IS A SANTA CLAUS! Wish I had a photo of Valentino like Cooper's I could post! He is one of the success stories! Vicki


----------

